# !2 weeks, Bit my nose, lots of blood, I'm PISSED!



## GotBit (Jul 14, 2016)

This puppy just bit my nose and has me dripping blood. After all I do for this unloyal thing it wants to draw blood from me? I'm tempted to have him put to sleep asap! Anyone is Missouri want this animal? :angryfire::angryfire::angryfire:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

CALM DOWN!!! It's a baby, and GSD pups tend to be pretty bitey - this is how GSDs play, and they do love noses, LOL. If you hang around here and read some more about raising GSD pups, you'll see that this happens a lot when people don't expect it. 

You have a landshark with sharp teeth - accident happen in crazy play. The best dogs are the ones that want to interact with you. Make sure you have a tug toy handy all the time so you can teach your pup to bite that instead of the nice protruding tuggy toy in the middle of your face. 

I hope you are kidding about the putting a 12 week old puppy to sleep over what is normal play from an energetic pup. What is needed here is more understanding about the puppy you have on your hands.

We usually (jokingly) advise new puppy owners to stock up on band-aids as a basic puppy supply - bleeding WILL happen.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This is NORMAL. This is what you signed up for by buying a GSD puppy. They have sharp teeth, and they use them A LOT. 

You aren't the first person to have had buyer remorse -- every puppy I've ever rehomed in rescue had some version of a story like this, with owners who were overwhelmed and upset (often with bruised arms and legs from the landshark). I even once had to pull a 12-week-old GSD pup off "death row" where Animal Control had him listed as a "bite case" for this behavior -- the shelter vet and I had to argue that this was not a "dangerous dog," just a normal, playful landsharky puppy (who incidentally has grown up to be a phenomenal dog, in the hands of experienced owners -- he plays gently with a toddler on a regular basis now that he's grown up!). 

GSD puppies could try the patience of a saint in their first 6 months. If you own a GSD puppy, you WILL be nipped many, many more times before it's a year old--that's just how raising these things goes while you redirect and teach some bit inhibition. 

If you made a mistake by getting this puppy and don't have the patience for it, he should be rehomed while he's still a baby! If you don't have a breeder to support you, then in Missouri contact the MOGS rescue to help rehome the puppy to an experienced home that will be committed to dealing with normal puppy behavior:
Missouri German Shepherd Rescue
https://www.facebook.com/MissouriGermanShepherdRescue/


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My puppy made my husband bleed a few times...over exuberant puppy love, open mouth kisses including teeth. I was calmer with him and I don't recall him ever making me bleed except for one fateful day I turned back to stop him from jumping off the landing on our stairs. I intended to grab his collar and make him walk down nice, he saw me reach for him and I don't know what he thought but he just launched himself at me in glee and his skull collided with my mouth and I got a cool fat & busted lip.

It happens. No reason to be pissed. Just have to teach your little shark that you are a wimpy hooman who cannot withstand wolf teeth


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Lesson learned I would say. You never stick your face in a landshark's face or you will get bitten. Happened to me only once. We tend to learn as well. t doesn't have anything to do with aggression.
Search for the cute poem about landsharks on this forum.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

They always get the nose. ALWAYS! lol!


----------



## GotBit (Jul 14, 2016)

Well now that I'm more calm and not dripping blood everywhere I wouldnt put him to sleep. But my first thought was that if he'll do this now, he'll kill me, or some kid later. I have been reading this forum daily since I got him a month ago. Re-directing works only for a bit, and the "ouch and stop playing with him" things works very little also. He is so rowdy that I dont think he can be trained easily. Im worried he's going to just go crazy at the training place we are going to next week. GSD are suppose to be smart but mine doesnt seem to have that gene in him. I have him on craigslist now. I love dogs, but I dont think I want to risk a year or more with a violent (or playful some would say) dog in hopes that he gets nicer later. I think a Rottweiler is more up my alley. Thanks for the input.


----------



## GotBit (Jul 14, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Lesson learned I would say.


Yea, HIS lesson learned almost. First and last lesson.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Don't let him anywhere near your face. Mine would have done the same at that age. It will get better. Mine is 10 months and like to lick my face when I let him. He hasn't tried to bite me in 6 months.

Threatening to return or give away a landshark puppy is common for first time German Shepherd owners. You have no idea what you are in for with the first one. Keep working on the mouthing and in a few months you will barely remember it.

Our trainer taught us NEVER get angry with a dog. The minute you lose your temper or patience, you lose all effectiveness. If you are upset, crate him until you calm down.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

GotBit said:


> Well now that I'm more calm and not dripping blood everywhere I wouldnt put him to sleep. But my first thought was that if he'll do this now, he'll kill me, or some kid later. I have been reading this forum daily since I got him a month ago. Re-directing works only for a bit, and the "ouch and stop playing with him" things works very little also. He is so rowdy that I dont think he can be trained easily. Im worried he's going to just go crazy at the training place we are going to next week. GSD are suppose to be smart but mine doesnt seem to have that gene in him. I have him on craigslist now. I love dogs, but I dont think I want to risk a year or more with a violent (or playful some would say) dog in hopes that he gets nicer later. I think a Rottweiler is more up my alley. Thanks for the input.


Really? Please don't give him to Craigslist! Give him to a real rescue. Don't get a Rottie either. You don't need a big, difficult dog until you learn more about dog behavior..


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

> But my first thought was that if he'll do this now, he'll kill me, or some kid


There's a huge difference between biting out of fear or aggression and biting because you're a puppy with an underdeveloped brain and boundless energy.

It's like saying "My kindergartener fidgets and wants to play instead of doing math... When he grows up he'll be homeless and on heroin."

Chill. If you don't want the dog fine. At least love him enough to get him to a proper rescue. Craigslist is shady when dogs are involved.

And then don't get another puppy. Get an adult dog that you can handle. Puppies of all breeds explore the world by mouthing it. Getting a rottie puppy definitely won't solve this issue


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> Really? Please don't give him to Craigslist! Give him to a real rescue. Don't get a Rottie either. You don't need a big, difficult dog until you learn more about dog behavior..


Agree with LuvShepherds.

Please DON"T put this pup on Craig's List!:shocked:

He should be returned to the breeder or go to a GSD Rescue if you are truly going to give him up.

Moms


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Craig's List? Jeeze, your better off taking to the vet and having them put him down. At least the vet won't duct-tape his muzzle and give him to pit bulls to teach them how to continue to rip and tear, and rip and tear. 

Did you get him from a breeder or a shelter or a rescue? That is where you want to go to relinquish your puppy, where you got him from. They made a bad decision in placing their puppy with you. They can take the pup back and try to do better. 

Dude, this is a life. It is a dog, yes, a puppy, but it is a sentient being with personality and emotions. You are currently responsible for this life. Do the right thing and call the people you got him from and take him back there.

How long did you have this puppy?

Some pups tend to be more bitey if they leave their litter early, but I sent one boy home at 13 weeks, who would bite my nose every time I picked him up. I told his new owners that he bites. They love him. Another lady got bit in the hand by a 9 week old pup, she was a nurse, and her finger was bleeding. Didn't bother her at all, she bought the puppy and is doing great with him. Puppies bite. Even Rottweiler puppies bite. Maybe you should get a guppy. I don't think they bite. You can probably set up an agility course in your aquarium and train your guppy to do all sorts of tricks. And your nose will remain intact.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Shouldve researched better before getting a dog.


----------



## MoxyPup (Jun 12, 2016)

How much exercise does he get daily? If he is rowdy then that might mean he has so much energy that is bottled up and he doesn't know how to contain it. My pup is 13 weeks and I know that if she is really excited and playing that I keep my face away from hers because she could nip instead of her usual licks. Since I got my puppy at 8 weeks it has been almost exhausting me to get her wore out. Imagine a toddler that has drank 3 red bulls and that describes my Moxy. 
Make sure he is getting enough exercise and start training him. You said he is so rowdy you don't think he is trainable. Does that mean you haven't been trying to train yet? If you don't want to pay for a trainer then look up some YouTube videos for training puppies at 12 weeks for help and ideas. 
You didn't mention whether it was a bit from aggression or just an excited action.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

You sound scared that the dog will grow up to bite. Please know that my dog as a puppy drew blood, wrecked clothes, etc.

As an adult he is incredibly careful. There have been many times I have unintentionally, while playing with him, put my hand in his mouth while he was going for a toy or tug in my hand. My dog showed incredible restraint on stopping his jaws while my hand was in harm's way.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I'm having trouble staying calm about this. You should not get another dog at all. Either learn to train this one or give up for now. Raising a dog takes maturity you aren't showing yet. Any puppy you get will eventually do something you don't like. Are they all going to land on Craigslist?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Moriah said:


> You sound scared that the dog will grow up to bite. Please know that my dog as a puppy drew blood, wrecked clothes, etc.
> 
> As an adult he is incredibly careful. There have been many times I have unintentionally, while playing with him, put my hand in his mouth while he was going for a toy or tug in my hand. My dog showed incredible restraint on stopping his jaws while my hand was in harm's way.


Well, if the pup stays with this guy it probably will. I can't imagine what he did to this puppy when he bit his nose, how he taught him his lesson. 

I am hearing that the owner does not see the puppy as intelligent, and is not valuing the puppy, and hasn't any knowledge of age-appropriate puppy-behavior, and has a lot of anger/impatience.

If the dog remains with this guy, it probably will have serious behavior issues. Of course that goes for a Rottweiler or Doberman or pitbull dog. Whatever the guy gets: Yorkie, poodle, border collie. Doesn't matter. Some have more aggression because they are born that way, but you can make goldens and labs bite, and they are bird dogs.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My guess is that in MO he probably came from a puppy mill...just because of the numbers there. 

Can you please post your link to your CL ad, if he's still there?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

This is a sad thread I must say. People expect so much out of babies these days. In what universe does someone think that a German Shepherd is wee little marshmallow fluff of sweetness? I guess I'm just used to keeping an intervening hand at the ready when getting close to a puppy and never put my face close unless I have a hand on the muzzle ... then I can love on its head while it snarls out death threats in glee.

I feel very sorry for this puppy. I hope that someone can help it find a better situation.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've deleted a few posts. Stick to the subject and helping the OP, and giving advice that others who read can use. Troll baiting posts will be deleted.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

This whole thread seems to be a troll trying to bait everyone on here into getting worked up. If this is a real thread with real substance then yes take your gsd puppy to your vet and drop him off. I can almost guarantee that they can find a good home for this puppy. As far as getting a rottie. You best stick with goldfish. And how do you expect a puppy to act when you obviously have no idea how you're supposed to act.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Puppy bit my nose??? Huh .... how "tall" is this puppy???


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm locking this - no one is giving advice anymore, just passing judgement. Though Chip, yes! Good point! As others have said, keep nose away from land-shark teeth! Basic GSD pup handling 101.


----------

